# That dam place 9/26/15



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Nice day to be out catching


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Pics


----------



## Rip A Lip Man (Sep 8, 2014)

Told you Bruce! Catching one wasn't that hard today it looked like. You da man!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Kids had fun wade fishing today. Use my super secret bait. Was hoping some one would fill up the spots and help with gas cost and share a few of my secret bait,but it did,nt happen. It was a fish for every cast.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

You the Man..and kids are a salute to the Man...


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Didn't think fish would be that far from dam where the oxygen rich water was. Learned something. Good thing you didn't have any "customers" though. Guess guys can chip in an unspecified amount on a volunteer basis in exchange for pleasure of being in your boat. I know it helps, because maintaining and buying a boat isn't cheap. Plus, aside from the money, it takes lots more time to keep a boat shipshape than landlubbers could ever imagine. Your kids had a memorable trip with all those fish.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Great to see you back posting again, it makes my day


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Good to hear from you sea hunt. Dan and his daughter was down there fishing right beside me and had a wonderful day playing wading in the river. Father daughter memories in the making for sure. It was their first time down in the river. I'm sure its a trip they will never forget. A few more pics my son and his friend girl having another wonderful day.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

BobBobber said:


> Didn't think fish would be that far from dam where the oxygen rich water was. Learned something. Good thing you didn't have any "customers" though. Guess guys can chip in an unspecified amount on a volunteer basis in exchange for pleasure of being in your boat. I know it helps, because maintaining and buying a boat isn't cheap. Plus, aside from the money, it takes lots more time to keep a boat shipshape than landlubbers could ever imagine. Your kids had a memorable trip with all those fish.


I wouldn't call them customer Bob. I call it providing a chance for some one who doesn't have a boat a chance to go fishing and make some new friends or putting names to 2coolers faces or simply a repeat of being in the company of some wonderful nice people who had already fish with me before. I think a small price to pay. They don't have to haul a boat,prep the boat,then clean the boat. Just show up fish have fun and go home. Any money collected would go to gas ice. All though gasing up the boat doesn't cost much but my truck drinks gas and it is consider an extension or a much needed piece of equiptment to move a boat from one place to another. Gotta have some thing to pull a boat right.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Good report. Lots of fish down there that are waiting to be caught if you have the right bait.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

My notice also on them stripers below the dam. Seen a few of them big stripers just swimming lathargic around like they are sick and dying,but caught a bunch of 15-16 inch that are strong and aggresive like the lack of water doesn't effect them at all. Maybe the small ones can tolerate more of the low water condition ya'll think ?


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I should've went with you! The fish we found Friday were scattered yesterday, and we did not do so good! Congrats Bruce and Son and Dan and Daughter! We will be fishing together again real soon...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitey (Dec 16, 2004)

The Lake was slow yesterday with only a dozen keepers and a hundred throwbacks. Weather was awesome!


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Great report Bruce. Those kids can fish.
Like the saying goes BOAT
Break out another thousand $$$$
I'm at about $800 just for batt a water pump n some maintenance items.
Last year was tires


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

I need to make a LL trip soon. 
Bruce do you fish during the week too or just weekends?


Tight lines folks!!


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

I agree with your point. I made similar comments on my request for fishing pals in couple threads now a few weeks old. Even though the fuel to run an outboard below the dam can be less than $5, the amount to drive there and back is lots more. Not to mention the hundreds or thousands of dollars spent to have boat shipshape and ready. Few dozen minnows aren't cheap either.

If you want to swap trips sometime with my boat, send me a PM. Could not send you PM to invite you; for some reason, your PM was blocked.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

big D. said:


> I should've went with you! The fish we found Friday were scattered yesterday, and we did not do so good! Congrats Bruce and Son and Dan and Daughter! We will be fishing together again real soon...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah you should of came Big D. Where else can you catch fish all day long to satisfied your fishing/catching appetites. Not a moment did them whites let down and stop feeding. I guess the lack of bait fish has them whites all way on the lookout for food all day long. With out the right bait or presentation the river may seems void of fish. Not !!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

mycolcason said:


> I need to make a LL trip soon.
> Bruce do you fish during the week too or just weekends?
> 
> Tight lines folks!!


Mike i'm an a/c mechanic and are very busy with work and kids during the week day. Only time I can fish are some weekends. There were a lot of whites down there but not easy to catch unless the right bait is use. Without the right bait and presentation river can seems to be void of fish. I haven't even explore down river yet. Bet them hundreds and thousand of whites are scatter some where just down stream of the dam. Probably check them out during the winter when that cold temps keeps them station in them deep pockets. I remember that one year month of January when the guide on my rod was icing up and the whites were just stacked up down there at the dam. I was catching doubles on every single cast. When I do find them down river you bet I will let you know. Might leave the kids home and go deep south on the river one day soon. If not to catch then to answer question where did all those whites go ???


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Rip A Lip Man said:


> Told you Bruce! Catching one wasn't that hard today it looked like. You da man!


Ryan I had bring the propane and grease pot ready for a fish fry yesterday since you had so much confident in me catching fish for a fry,but had no one to fry the fish for. Even Mr.Dan had stood me up on the fish fry. He was suppose to bring the tarter sauce.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

It was a great afternoon. Thanks for the call Bruce. The lake was non stop action too but we were in preschool not high school. In just over an hour we caught and released about 25-30 6-10inch fish.


----------



## Rip A Lip Man (Sep 8, 2014)

Haven't had white bass in a while Bruce! Mainly trout right now. Can't wait to go out with you and Brandon. I gotta find out that secret bait too!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

You are welcome any time ryan but not untill I take you flounder fishing. I show dan the secret bait and he wacked them like a pro left and right. Not kidding.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Bruce. Perhaps big d will go with!!


Tight lines folks!!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Great report Bruce, I've never been below the dam I'd love to catch up with ya sometime and learn my way around down there. I love the pictures of the kids. My boys take me now but the pics sure bring back memories !!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Whsalum the time to get on some of those dam fish is now. Can't gauranteed they will be there next week due to lack of bait fish. Let me know when you are going I'll telll you what you need to catch successfull.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

brucevannguyen said:


> Whsalum the time to get on some of those dam fish is now. Can't gauranteed they will be there next week due to lack of bait fish. Let me know when you are going I'll telll you what you need to catch successfull.


I'm going to try and go to dam Friday when my oldest son comes in from Louisiana. It will be my first trip and we will probably be wading. Are the whites still on a bite and what is the best thing to throw in the skinny water??


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

PM sent


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Great job Bruce.

I know your kids get to go with you fairly often but its still great to see kids fishing.

Keep it.up.

Jim


----------



## eyef1shin (May 16, 2014)

New to Texas, but loved White bass fishing in the spring in Ohio. Is it safe to take a Kayak to the area below the dam? Any recommendations on launch points? We would always use jig heads with white or chartreuse curly tail grub or white/black/chartreuse roadrunner spinner baits. Would love to get out and get some for dinner.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Kayak would be great but preferably wade fishing is best right now. Those lures you mention would do great when there's a lot of water released. With the water very low right now a total different lure has to be use, and how you work that lure can be no bites or a bite for every cast. I'll pm you later when I get on the lap top after work.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Fly fishing would be an option too


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Right now is perfect for a kayak below the dam. With one gate open the current is light and the water shallow except for some channels and holes. Jigs work well along with small crank baits rooster tails etc.. Sunday the method of choice was a #13 pet spoon about 5 ft behind a casting cork. Popping corks will work also.
I watched a fellow in kayak catch fish every cast on small crank baits. And another person do the same on white feather jigs.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Yeah Bruce I gotcha we had a tundra and it sucked gas and mine was like riding a paint shaker. But great to see you posting again-the kids are awesome and I bet they are tired of fish and would go for some chicken nuggets like my kid.


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

Are the white bass still biting below the dam. I was thinking of taking my son there Sunday. I have never really fished there with only one gate open. I normally fish rat-l-traps and rooster tails for white bass below the ****. Will that work with the water low or would it be constant hangups. Any reports of crappie or catfish on live bait if the white bass aren't biting? Thanks for any info.


----------

